# Peanut Butter for deer bait?



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know about deer but I'll bet you get a ton of **** pics.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Deer like it but I have done it with single jugs with the lids screwed to the tree, not sure what would happen if you put 500 pounds out at a time.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Never used it for baiting (I don't believe in it). However, my first internship in college was for the University of Illinois Ag. Science Department. They had dozens of 1 acre test plots to experiment with different seeds (sweet corn) to test efficacy. To keep the deer from eating the corn, we could buy large containers of PB and put piles of it on the ground next to the corn plots. It was phenomenal at first, but it seemed like the deer started to get tired of it and ate the corn anyways.


----------



## Xpedition802 (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably going to see your friendly neighborhood black bear treating it like a mcdonalds drive through.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Deer like it but I have done it with single jugs with the lids screwed to the tree, not sure what would happen if you put 500 pounds out at a time.


same here... take the lid and screw it to the tree then hacksaw off the bottom. I learned that deer have an extremely long tongue doing this, they will lick that jar until its clean. ***** will also attempt to hang from it. 55 gals of peanut butter is a lot lol Does peanut butter begin to mold or rot? i thinking it would be fun to take that barrel and cut it in half then lay each half down like a trough and watch em go to town, pry have ***** swimming in it


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

And just to be clear, I wouldn't be putting out all 500 lbs, I would be taking a lb or 2 at a time to several cam locations. :thumbs_up


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I don't know about deer but I'll bet you get a ton of **** pics.


and bears, the bears would destroy it.

i have screwed jars on to a tree form time to time for kicks/pictures. the deer would come, but usually a bear would find it and that would be the end of it.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd buy it just to see the pic . If you do start a thread on it cause you will probably have enough pic to burn up a camera . Just about every animal in the woods will come by it


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say there is enough here to burn up several cameras lol


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't waste your time or $. In SC, the only thing you're going to attract is *****.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy smokes...does he have jelly too?


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

It will bring in deer. BUT....it will bring in bears,raccoons, opossums and everything else. I noticed that once I stopped putting out peanut butter and just left the mineral block out that the deer pictures increase and all the other animals just about went to zero. Deer are not crazy about hanging out with bears.


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

If we have a bear sighting in this part of SC, everyone hears about it because it is pretty rare. So I don't have that to worry about, but the ***** and random animals could get annoying.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoytdude90 said:


> So I found a local guy who is selling 50 gallon drums of factory second peanut butter as deer bait. The suckers weigh 500 lbs each, and are only $85. Would be a pretty cheap bait if it actually works. Was wondering if any of you guys have ever had luck before with peanut butter? Trail cam pics would be awesome. Thanks!


Peanut butter is a good deer attractant but a better hunter attractant. Buy the 55 gallon drum and pack it into 2 pound buckets. Call it" Bucknut "$5.99 a pail. 55 gallons weighs about 550 lbs. Put in 2 lb. pails would be 275 pails x $5.99 = $1647.25. Pretty good profit.:wink:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Peanut butter is a good deer attractant but a better hunter attractant. Buy the 55 gallon drum and pack it into 2 pound buckets. Call it" Bucknut "$5.99 a pail. 55 gallons weighs about 550 lbs. Put in 2 lb. pails would be 275 pails x $5.99 = $1647.25. Pretty good profit.:wink:


Now there's a business man.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks 25 ' up.
Some people look at a dead ash tree as something that is going to cost a lot of money to take down. Others look at it as a way to make a few bucks. Still others look at is as quality fire wood. Then there are others that make baseball bats and cue sticks out of them. It all depends on ones view and thought process.:wink:


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Peanut butter is a good deer attractant but a better hunter attractant. Buy the 55 gallon drum and pack it into 2 pound buckets. Call it" Bucknut "$5.99 a pail. 55 gallons weighs about 550 lbs. Put in 2 lb. pails would be 275 pails x $5.99 = $1647.25. Pretty good profit.:wink:


This is why you are a success in your business, great idea right there!  I had actually thought about this a little, as I do a LOT of buying/trading on craigslist, facebook, and ebay.


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

ksgoosekillr said:


> same here... take the lid and screw it to the tree then hacksaw off the bottom. I learned that deer have an extremely long tongue doing this, they will lick that jar until its clean. ***** will also attempt to hang from it. 55 gals of peanut butter is a lot lol Does peanut butter begin to mold or rot? i thinking it would be fun to take that barrel and cut it in half then lay each half down like a trough and watch em go to town, pry have ***** swimming in it



have done the same,they love it.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd imagine it would bring a lot of bugs.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Works pretty well


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Careful: never know who might like it.


----------



## Modeerhunter247 (Jul 17, 2016)

I use peanut butter plenty of deer on camera licking out of the jar

Sent from my A3-A10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

Bulk peanut butter. wonder if aflatoxin will affect a deer like a human?


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Like others have posted...
It'll draw deer... But it also draws everything else from birds to bears...


----------

